# rozjęczony



## anthox

Cześć,

Jak przetłumaczyć to słowo na angielski? Wydaje mi się, że pochodzi od "jęczeć" (to moan/groan). Doceniam wszystkie sugestie.

"Do realizacji planu przystąpił Szatera śmiało i energicznie. Wybrał dzień pochmurny, październikowy, *rozjęczony* skargami wiatru i osowiałego ptactwa." (Grabiński, Engramy Szatera, 1920).

"Szatera set about implementing his plan with bold enthusiasm. He chose a cloudy October day, ??? by the lamentations of the wind and dispirited birds."

Mam na myśli coś jak "troubled" lub "unsettled", ale nie wiem, czy dobrze zrozumiałem.


----------



## Ben Jamin

anthox said:


> Cześć,
> 
> Jak przetłumaczyć to słowo na angielski? Wydaje mi się, że pochodzi od "jęczeć" (to moan/groan). Doceniam wszystkie sugestie.
> 
> "Do realizacji planu przystąpił Szatera śmiało i energicznie. Wybrał dzień pochmurny, październikowy, *rozjęczony* skargami wiatru i osowiałego ptactwa." (Grabiński, Engramy Szatera, 1920).
> 
> "Szatera set about implementing his plan with bold enthusiasm. He chose a cloudy October day, ??? by the lamentations of the wind and dispirited birds."
> 
> Mam na myśli coś jak "troubled" lub "unsettled", ale nie wiem, czy dobrze zrozumiałem.


Znowu neologizm! To słowo, mimo że prawidłowe gramatycznie, nie doczekało się szerszego użycia. Bardzo trudno je przetłumaczyć na angielski, ponieważ angielski nie ma możliwości takiego modyfikowania znaczenia słów, głównie czasowników, przez dodawanie przedrostków przyimkowych. Najprościej byłoby przetłumaczyć jako "moaning". Można by ewentualnie próbować dodać jakieś modyfikujące słowa, ale nie trzeba. Dosłowne znaczenie tego tekstu to  "a day _made/forced into*_ moaning by the lamentations of the wind and dispirited birds." (*Sorry for bad English.)
Dla mnie brzmi to afektowanie i grafomańsko. Duża część literatury z lat 1890 do 1920 jest niestrawna dla dzisiejszego czytelnika, na przykład dzieła Przybyszewskiego.


----------



## anthox

Dziękuję za sugestię. Znalazłem to słowo w kilku innych dzieł na Google, wszystkie z tamtego wieku. Myślę, że wybiorę „resonant with lamentations…” ponieważ podstawowy pomysł to, „dzień pełen skarg…”


----------



## jasio

You can find words which have  similar structure and compare their meaning with the basic verb. Such as kołysać - rozkołysany. Wiać - rozwiany. Pisać - rozpisany. Mieszać - rozmieszany.

Apparently, the author's intention was to describe a day fully transformed by, or filled with, a moaning wind and the moaning birds.


----------



## Ben Jamin

W literaturze językoznawczej jest sporo artykułów na temat roli przedrostka _roz-_. Jest to jeden z trudniejszych przedrostków, jako że ma tak różne i często przeciwstawne znaczenia. W naszym przypadku _roz-_ jest użyte w sensie ekspansywnym, czyli że jakieś zjawisko "rozkręca się", zwiększając stopniowo swoją intensywność. Myślę, że jest to trudne do oddania po angielsku. A może i niemożliwe?


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Czasowniki z prefiksem *roz-* wyrażają

– działanie w różnych kierunkach (_rozjechać + się_)
– działanie destrukcyjne (_rozbić_)
– działanie likwidujące pewną sytuację (_rozwiązać_)
– działanie wyczerpujące jakiś zasób, zbiór (_rozdać_)
– działanie nasilające się (_rozchorować + się_)
– działanie zwiększające zasięg (_rozbudować_)
– działanie początkowe (_rozpłakać + się_)

Geneza aspektu. Przedrostki i przyrostki

Odpowiedniki aspektowe z prefiksem* roz*- i wz- tworzą tylko czasowniki, które oznaczają rozwój jakiejś czynności lub procesu, np. rozniecić, rozparcelować, rozpropagować, roztrwonić, wzbogacić się.
Odpowiednik dk wskazuje stopień rozwoju oceniany subiektywnie jako duży, przy czym dalszy rozwój nie musi być wykluczony (w przypadku propagować i wzbogacić się).


*roz*- 1. «przedrostek tworzący czasowniki (i inne wyrazy z nimi związane) pochodne od innych czasowników (często także od wyrazów nie będących czasownikami), z nadaniem lub uwydatnieniem następujących ważniejszych odcieni uzupełniających znaczenie wyrazu podstawowego»: a) «ruch przestrzenny, ulokowanie czego w różnych kierunkach względem jakiegoś jednego punktu wyjściowego (często w połączeniu z „się”)» Np.: rozbiec się, rozchodzić się, rozejść się, rozjechać się ,     rozmieścić, rozwieźć.

b) «dzielenie czegoś na części, niekiedy z ujęciem przestrzennym od środka w różnych kierunkach» Np.: rozbić, rozciąć, ro zczepić, rozczesać, rozczłonkować, rozćwiartować, rozdwoić, rozdzielić, rozdrobín)ić, rozgryźć, rozkroić, rozkruszyć, rozkręcić (np. szyny), rozłamać, rozłączyć, rozłupać, rozpłatać, rozpołowić, rozpylić, rozrąbać, rozsiekać, rozszczepić, roztluc, roztrzaskać, rozwalić.
c) «wyczerpanie zasobu czego nadmiernym powtarzaniem czynności, zwykle względem różnych przedmiotów lub przez różne podmioty» Np.: rozchwytać, rozczęstować, rozdać, rozkraść, rozkupić, rozprzedać, rozrabować, roztrwonić.
d) «oswobodzenie od stroju, jego części, oporządzenia, czegoś krępującego» Np.: rozdziać, rozkiełznać, rozkuć, rozkulbaczyć, rozpętać, rozsiodłać.
e) «usunięcie skutków czynności oznaczonej przez podstawę słowotwórczą» Np.: rozfryzować, rozgmatwać, rozhartować, rozkryć, rozkurczyć, rozplątać, rozwiązać, rozwikłać.
f) «zwiększenie zasięgu przestrzennego, objęcie większego zakresu» Np.: rozbudować, rozciągnąć, rozgłosić, rozkrzewić, rozm nożyć, rozpęcznieć, rozplotkować, rozpostrzeć, rozprzestrzenić, rozróść się.
g) «zaczęcie czynności, dziania się połączone z ich uintensywnieniem (często w połączeniu z się)» Np.: rozboleć, rozchorować się, rozbaw ić się, rozgniew ać, rozgorzeć, rozhuśtać, rozkwitnąć, rozpędzić się, rozweselić, rozzłościć.

[Przykłady czasowników utworzonych od rzeczowników i przymiotników, często o charakterze formacji doraźnych, indywidualnych, zwykle w znaczeniu: uczynić jakim, podobnym do czego (dołączają się tu także odcienie omówione w zn. 1)]: rozcudnić, rozogólnić, rozpotężnić, rozrzewnić, rozszczególnić, rozwielmożnić', rozanielić, rozgałęzić, rozkapturzyć, rozkonarzyć, rozkroplić, rozposatyć, rozwiośnić. (...)

 4.2. NSJP *roz*-, forma wokaliczna ro*ze-. 1 Przedrostek roz- dodajemy do czasownika niedokonanego, aby utworzyć czasownik dokonany o zmienionym znaczeniu.
Przedrostek roz- wyraża m.in.: 1.1 wzajemne oddalenie się osób, przedmiotów lub ich części. NP Rozjechali się po całym św iecie .......rozrzucić ulotki.

1.2 podzielenie czegoś na części, umyślne lub nieumyślne. NP ...rozkruszyć skałę.......rozbić butelkę.
1.3 powiększenie czegoś. NP rozbudować m iasto.......rozciągnąć sprężynę... Drzewa się rozrosły.
1.4 stopniowe rozwijanie się czynności. NP ...rozpić się .......rozkwitnąć.
1.5 wyczerpanie ilości lub liczby czegoś. NP ...rozdzielić żywność.......rozdać prezenty.
1.6 oswobodzenie kogoś lub czegoś od jakiejś krępującej rzeczy. NP ...rozsiodłać konie... rozebrać się.
1.7 usunięcie skutków czynności, którą nazywa czasownik niedokonany lub jego dokonany odpowiednik, głównie z przedrostkiem za lub przy. NP ...rozminować most.......rozwiązać supeł.
1.8 końcowy efekt czynności. NP ...rozklepać.
1.9 moment początkowy czynności. NP ...roześmiać się.
2 Przedrostek roz- tworzy od rzeczowników i przymiotników czasowniki dokonane, nazywające czynność, której zasięg się rozszerza. NP ...rozwodnić... ... rozwarstwić.......rozpowszechnić.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Jęczęć =  przen. _o instrumentach muzycznych, wietrze, maszynach itp.:_ dźwięczeć przykro, żałośnie; wydawać jęk.

roz + jęczęć ( działanie nasilające się )
Wybrał dzień pochmurny, październikowy* rozjęczony* skargami wiatru i osowiałego ptactwa.
rozwyty ?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Czasowniki z prefiksem *roz-* wyrażają
> 
> – działanie nasilające się (_rozchorować + się_)
> – działanie zwiększające zasięg (_rozbudować_)


Różne publikacje stosują różny podział. Akurat te dwie można połączyć w jedną kategorię, którą w publikacji z której zaczerpnęłem termin określa się mianem ekspansywnej. Gramatyka jest jak biologia, słowa jak i gatunki można grupować na wiele sposobów. Właściwie to tylko ta kategoria jest istotna dla naszego wątku. Dla dyskutowania wszystkich znaczeń przedrostka roz należałoby otworzyć nowy wątek.


----------

